# Elk Biltong



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 29, 2016)

Braatime Elk Biltong.
My biltong mix came from a friend in the UK.

Now in the fridge for 3-4 hours. Thats homemade cold smoked paprika













ebtsp.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 29, 2016






Ready to trim













ebt.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 29, 2016


















ebt1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 29, 2016


















ebt2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 29, 2016


















ebt3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 29, 2016






Lots of biltong recipes online.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 29, 2016)

Biltong is really good stuff and with elk it should be great.  

The seasoning from the U.K. Will probably be awesome!   They make a lot of biltong over there and the little bit I've had from there was amazing stuff.  

I'll be watching this one.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2016)

Off to a good start! Biltong is good and elk will only make it better!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 29, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Biltong is really good stuff and with elk it should be great.
> 
> The seasoning from the U.K. Will probably be awesome! They make a lot of biltong over there and the little bit I've had from there was amazing stuff.
> 
> I'll be watching this one.


We are going to Germany in April. I'm going to have to buy another suitcase to bring back goodies or just have my wifes sister mail it to me.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 29, 2016)

nepas said:


> We are going to Germany in April. I'm going to have to buy another suitcase to bring back goodies or just have my wifes sister mail it to me.



Should be some interesting posts from you upon return!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 29, 2016)

In the dehydrator. It will give me the low heat and air flow.













ebtde.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 29, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks great so far Rick!

Al


----------



## disco (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks like it will be tasty!

Disco


----------

